# Jeep Comanche



## Top (Jan 25, 2016)

I am purchasing an 89 Jeep Comanche which is in great shape. I am looking for a mount to mount my existing ST-7 Meyers plow. I know I need to move the ears on the Plow to allow the plow to mount up to a Comanche Plow frame. 

What did see in the instructions that Meyers put out for the frame installation is that the installation is not for a short bed Comanche which mine is. Does anyone have any idea what the difference would be?

Thanks
Top


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Your going to have to see if anything is available. But I doubt it. Your probably going to have to get something close. Then get out the torch and welder.


----------



## Top (Jan 25, 2016)

I've found the pieces I needed but I didn't understand the Meyers instructions about not for a short bed. Is there some physical difference between a short and long bed Comanche? I'm going directly ask Meyers but I thought someone here might know.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

She's what, 28 years old. Don't no. Try to do more research.


----------



## JeepCoMJ (Nov 11, 2010)

CI manche is the same as a Cherokee from foot well forward. Mounts are the same.

As far as swb vs lwb, ignore it. There is no structural difference, only wheelbase. This is the same company who says that their mount for a kj liberty is only 2003 and up, when 2002 is the same as 2003. They're not that bright.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

The Comanche wasn't that jeeps truck?


----------



## info4tim (Oct 27, 2013)

Call Jeen at Storksauto.com in Reading, PA he'll make you one! Tell em Tim in Freehold sent you!


----------



## JeepCoMJ (Nov 11, 2010)

The Comanche is a Cherokee pickup truck. Jeep has made trucks about as long as any other manufacturer has.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

JeepCoMJ said:


> The Comanche is a Cherokee pickup truck. Jeep has made trucks about as long as any other manufacturer has.


Yeah weren't they the first manufacturer to do that? Make an suv type and truck out of the same platform?

Op I hope you can make this work, I want to hear about how they plow... my buddy had one in high school, let's just say we had a lot of fun.


----------



## JeepCoMJ (Nov 11, 2010)




----------



## JeepCoMJ (Nov 11, 2010)

I've owned 29 comanches. 

They plow great. That was my 88. It handled the blizzard we had about 6 years ago where I had to jump from 2nd story just so I could shovel out my doors and windows


----------



## kyleag89 (Nov 26, 2010)

I modified a 7' Meyer plow with a mount from a 80s grand wagoneer to my commanche and it worked amazing!! Pushed some heavy snow with ease.. I had to do very little to almost no modification to make it work as well.. just drilled new holes in mount to line up with holes in uni body. Then used steel spacers to take up the width of 1" on each side.(2" too wide in total)


----------



## kyleag89 (Nov 26, 2010)

Also had to remove my front bumper but that is required with all old Meyer classic mount setups.. they give you a bracket to re-mount front bumper to the plow frame but it looks dumb so I left it off.


----------



## info4tim (Oct 27, 2013)

info4tim said:


> Call Jeen at Storksauto.com in Reading, PA he'll make you one! Tell em Tim in Freehold sent you!


^^^^^ THIS! 610-488-1450


----------



## kyleag89 (Nov 26, 2010)

info4tim said:


> ^^^^^ THIS! 610-488-1450


Storks also has used mounts for Jeep's for sale sometimes. That place is really awesome for hard to find stuff!

I've owned 2 Comanches both 89 short wheel base and they were the toughest small truck I've ever seen. I have hauled over 2000 pounds of scrap metal several times with my MJ with no problems.


----------

